# atv snow plow



## Farmboy (Sep 22, 2007)

Does anybody have a favorite type of brand/size of snow plow for an atv that they would suggest?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We use a cycle country and it seems to do the job just fine.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

Ditto on the cycle country. 

Some have different features, but if you work with what ever you've got you can get the job done.


----------



## tcb (Sep 26, 2007)

I have the Cycle Country plow as well and love it. However, I invested in the electric angle system, and it keeps breaking the cable, so I'd not recommend that. Instead, I now use a rope that goes from one end of the blade, over my gastank, and down to the other end of the blade. A spring release on the blade angle pin releases the blade when in the up position so that I can rotate it from one side to the other. Works great.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

ClintW said:


> Some have different features, but if you work with what ever you've got you can get the job done.


 Wow a guy like me could really take that out of context. :mrgreen:


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

:lol: EASY!!!! :lol:


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

[/quote] Wow a guy like me could really take that out of context. :mrgreen:[/quote]
I saw that same response a little while ago on another thread and had to take a double take.I'm sure I dont want to know but what kind of guy? are you? Maybe I took your reply out of context but sounds a little freaky _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

well when you get yours on, make sure you come over and do my walks.... 8)


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

This plow I bought this year has been put to use more than I wanted.
I swear by them, no back pain or unclogging snowblowers. 

They're great. A++++


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

+ 1

with the 14 inches dumped on Sunday we were sure glad we had our plow!


----------

